# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه ریزی تا اسفند

## roshana

دوستان اگه کسی تو برنامه ریزی تخصص داره کمک کنه  :Yahoo (1): 
من تا قبل از عید درسا رو اینجوری میخونم :
ادب = تکمیل
دینی = تکمیل
زبان = تکمیل
عربی = تکمیل
زیست = دوم و سوم و 5 درس پیش تکمیل
شیمی = دوم و سوم و دو درس پیش تکمیل
فیزیک = دوم و سوم و 4 درس پیش تکمیل
ریاضی = به حدی که میخوام ( با حذفیات) تکمیل فقط میمونه مشتق و کاربردش

به نظرتون :
1- کافیه؟ دیر نیست؟
2 - اگه تا اخر اردیبهشت فیزیک و شیمی و زیست و ریاضی رو با تست ببندم
دو ماه برای جمع بندی و مرور و رفع اشکال بسه؟

نگرانم  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## saeedkh76

> دوستان اگه کسی تو برنامه ریزی تخصص داره کمک کنه 
> من تا قبل از عید درسا رو اینجوری میخونم :
> ادب = تکمیل
> دینی = تکمیل
> زبان = تکمیل
> عربی = تکمیل
> زیست = دوم و سوم و 5 درس پیش تکمیل
> شیمی = دوم و سوم و دو درس پیش تکمیل
> فیزیک = دوم و سوم و 4 درس پیش تکمیل
> ...


برنامتون خوبه
البته اگه اجراش کنید و فقط برنامه خالی نباشه

----------


## roshana

> برنامتون خوبه
> البته اگه اجراش کنید و فقط برنامه خالی نباشه



تا حالا اجراش کردم  :Yahoo (1):  از این به بعد هم اگه خدا مدد کنه حتما
میترسم این درسایی که تموم نمیشه رو چیکار کنم  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

سلام دوست خوبم.

شما حتما فصل 8 پیشو یه جوری برنامه بریزید براش ک قبل عید حتما یه دور خونده باشین

واقعا فصل سنگینی هس و همه جا هم میشه ترکیبش کرد :Yahoo (17): 


واسه عموم ها ک برنامتون عالیه

واسه فیزیک هم اصل فیزیک پیش 4 فصل اولش هس ک سخته و اینا پس اونم خوبه

شیمی رو من نظری نمیدم تا آقا پرهام ک تخصص بیشتری دارن بیان بگن :Yahoo (50): 

واسه ریاضی میشه بپرسم اون مطالبی ک میخواین بخونید قبل عید چیا هستن؟

ریاضی رو میخواید چند بزنید؟

----------


## A.Z

> دوستان اگه کسی تو برنامه ریزی تخصص داره کمک کنه 
> من تا قبل از عید درسا رو اینجوری میخونم :
> ادب = تکمیل
> دینی = تکمیل
> زبان = تکمیل
> عربی = تکمیل
> زیست = دوم و سوم و 5 درس پیش تکمیل
> شیمی = دوم و سوم و دو درس پیش تکمیل
> فیزیک = دوم و سوم و 4 درس پیش تکمیل
> ...


1-خوبـه!برنامه خیلی خوبیه اگه بتونی برسونیش...
2-اگه خوب کار کرده باشی 1.7ماه کاملاً برای جمع بندی,بسته بندی,...کافیه!شک نکن

----------


## roshana

> سلام دوست خوبم.
> 
> شما حتما فصل 8 پیشو یه جوری برنامه بریزید براش ک قبل عید حتما یه دور خونده باشین
> 
> واقعا فصل سنگینی هس و همه جا هم میشه ترکیبش کرد
> 
> 
> واسه عموم ها ک برنامتون عالیه
> 
> ...



یه مشکلی هست !!
1- من فیزیک 4 فصل اخر رو میخونم از پیش نه اولاش !! نمیخوام خسته بشم واسه 3 ماه اخر
2 عمومی ها بله  :Yahoo (1):  پارسال هم زیر 65 نداشتم تو عمومی ها !! اما اختصاصی ....
3 - ریاضی حدود 70 درصدشو میخونم که 40 یا 50 بزنم ! 
4- از ریاضی : دنباله ها،ماتریس،ترکیبات و احتمال،تابع و انواعش و معادله و ... و مشتق و کاربردش  :Yahoo (1): 
5- فصل 8 پیش رو میخونم چشم حتما  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

ب نظر من بهتره فیزیک رو پیش 1 رو بخونید تا قبل عید.

آخه یه فصل مثه صوت باید حرکت نوسانی رو خوب درک کرده باشین ( فصل 3 و 4 و 5 فیزیک پیش بهم مرتبط هستن)

ریاضی مشتق و کاربرد مشتق 5 تا تست میاد ازش ک من فکر میکنم آنالیز و احتمال رو بزارید بعد عید اون دوتا رو قبل عید


خستگی هم ندارن خدایی

اینطوری اگه این فصل های سنگین بعد عید بمونن تازه بدتر استرس وارد میکنه ب آدم و اعصابش میریزه بهم.

ک شما میخواید هم تو تا فصل سنگین فیزیکو و هم دوتا فصل نسبتا سخت ریاضی رو بزارید بعد عید


من نظرم اینه ک کار خوبی نیس

قطعا دوستانی هستن ک بهتر از منم تجربه داشته باشن و بتونن کمک بهتری بهتون بکنن( از اونا هم سوال کنید) :Yahoo (83):

----------


## roshana

> ب نظر من بهتره فیزیک رو پیش 1 رو بخونید تا قبل عید.
> 
> آخه یه فصل مثه صوت باید حرکت نوسانی رو خوب درک کرده باشین ( فصل 3 و 4 و 5 فیزیک پیش بهم مرتبط هستن)
> 
> ریاضی مشتق و کاربرد مشتق 5 تا تست میاد ازش ک من فکر میکنم آنالیز و احتمال رو بزارید بعد عید اون دوتا رو قبل عید
> 
> 
> خستگی هم ندارن خدایی
> 
> ...



ممنونم برادرم  :Yahoo (1): 
باهاتون موافقم من دارم ساده ها رو میذارم قبل از عید که اشتباهه !!
باید برم یه بازبینی توی برنامه م داشته باشم  :Yahoo (1):  
با تمام حرفاتون موافقم
من کلا از پشت کنکوری ها شنیدم خودمو خسته نکنم
چون رقابت و استقامت از بعد از عید شدت میگیره  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> ممنونم برادرم 
> باهاتون موافقم من دارم ساده ها رو میذارم قبل از عید که اشتباهه !!
> باید برم یه بازبینی توی برنامه م داشته باشم  
> با تمام حرفاتون موافقم
> من کلا از پشت کنکوری ها شنیدم خودمو خسته نکنم
> چون رقابت و استقامت از بعد از عید شدت میگیره



رقابت شدید میشه قبول ولی شما کافیه یه آزمون بعد عید بری و ترازت خیلی خوب شه 

اونوقت انگار انرژی زا بهت دادن و کل خستگی از تنت میره بیرون :Yahoo (83): 


حالا ک میری باز بینی کنی راجب شیمی پیش هم اسید و باز بعد عید خونده نشه بهتره(حداقل یه دور بخونیدش و برا تسلط بعد عید بیشتر وقت بزارید)


چیز دیگه ای بود اگه بلد باشم در خدمتم

موفق باشید

----------


## amirbay

ینی شما میخواد همه ی بخش های همه ی درسا رو بخونید؟؟!

خب اینجوری که نمیشه ... بهتره از هر درس چند بخش سخت و کمم سوال رو حذف کنید 
اینجوری هم زود تر تموم میکنید هم ضریب یاد گیریتون بیشتر میشه چون میتونید بیشتر مرور گنید

----------


## roshana

> ینی شما میخواد همه ی بخش های همه ی درسا رو بخونید؟؟!
> 
> خب اینجوری که نمیشه ... بهتره از هر درس چند بخش سخت و کمم سوال رو حذف کنید 
> اینجوری هم زود تر تموم میکنید هم ضریب یاد گیریتون بیشتر میشه چون میتونید بیشتر مرور گنید



چطوری؟؟
اخه از زیست و شیمی هر چی حذف کنم به صورت ترکیب میاد
عمومی ها هم قوی هستم 
به نظر شما چیکار کنم ؟

----------


## eli94

سلام بر دختر مودب انجمن....

برنامت خوبه خانومی

فقط سعی کن از زیست پیش دانشگاهی 6فصل قبل عید مسلط بشی 1 2 8 9 10 11  بقیه کاری نداره بمونه بعد عید

فیزیک 1 چی شد؟ نمیبینمش؟ نکنه میخوای نخونی..نگووووووووووووووووو  ووو...دلت میاد اینه و عدسی سوالات اسون و روتینی داره

اووووووووف مشتق و کاربردو گذاشتی بعد عید؟ نههههههههههه..حتما باید اینور سال بخونی

نگو میخوای پیش1فیزیکو بذاری اونور سال...اشتباست


ببین درسته رقابت بعد عید زیاده ولی استرسش زیادترهااااا..... استرس امونتو میبره اگه درسای سختو بذاری واس بعد عید...

----------


## roshana

> سلام بر دختر مودب انجمن....
> 
> برنامت خوبه خانومی
> 
> فقط سعی کن از زیست پیش دانشگاهی 6فصل قبل عید مسلط بشی 1 2 8 9 10 11  بقیه کاری نداره بمونه بعد عید
> 
> فیزیک 1 چی شد؟ نمیبینمش؟ نکنه میخوای نخونی..نگووووووووووووووووو  ووو...دلت میاد اینه و عدسی سوالات اسون و روتینی داره
> 
> اووووووووف مشتق و کاربردو گذاشتی بعد عید؟ نههههههههههه..حتما باید اینور سال بخونی
> ...


درود بانو  :Yahoo (1): 
فیزیک 1 رو ننوشتم یادم رفت ولی تا قبل از عید میخونمش حتما  :Yahoo (1):  چشم !!
برای زیست هم درست میفرمایید باید اصلاحش کنم این فصل ها رو توی اولویت بذارم  :Yahoo (1): 
برای ریاضی متاسفانه بله  :Yahoo (2):  باید یه فکری براش بکنم،چون ریاضی ضعیفم و کند 
بر خلاف عمومی ها خیلی دیر پیش میره !! و نگرانشم  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## roshana

کاش کنکور کلا عمومی بود  :Yahoo (2):  
بی شک برتر میشدم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## reza1375

> دوستان اگه کسی تو برنامه ریزی تخصص داره کمک کنه 
> من تا قبل از عید درسا رو اینجوری میخونم :
> ادب = تکمیل
> دینی = تکمیل
> زبان = تکمیل
> عربی = تکمیل
> زیست = دوم و سوم و 5 درس پیش تکمیل
> شیمی = دوم و سوم و دو درس پیش تکمیل
> فیزیک = دوم و سوم و 4 درس پیش تکمیل
> ...



برنامت خوبه تقریبا شبیه مال خودمه فقط ریاضی رو مشتق و کاربردش رو بذار قبل عید چون باید زیاد کار کنی روش .
بعد عید استرس فوق العاده میاد بالا پس چ بهتر تا جایی ک میتونی و توانشو داری بخونی ،ک بعد عید ی تجدید نیرو کنی و با خیال راحت تری ادامه بدی .
بنظرم بسه دوماه .وقتی الان خوب بخونی جمع بندی رو راحت تر پروندشو میبندی.

با  ارزوی موفقیت.

----------


## roshana

> برنامت خوبه تقریبا شبیه مال خودمه فقط ریاضی رو مشتق و کاربردش رو بذار قبل عید چون باید زیاد کار کنی روش .
> بعد عید استرس فوق العاده میاد بالا پس چ بهتر تا جایی ک میتونی و توانشو داری بخونی ،ک بعد عید ی تجدید نیرو کنی و با خیال راحت تری ادامه بدی .
> بنظرم بسه دوماه .وقتی الان خوب بخونی جمع بندی رو راحت تر پروندشو میبندی.
> 
> با  ارزوی موفقیت.



سپاس برادرم 
حتما تلاشم رو میکنم  :Yahoo (1): 
همچنین برای شما

----------


## Saeed735

برنامت خوبه فقط سعی داشته باش فصل های سنگین پیش رو قبل عید تموم کنی...


مثلا نوشتی پنج فصل از زیست پیش...یکی از فصول فصل 8 یعنی شارش انرژی باشه...

----------


## sahar95

> کاش کنکور کلا عمومی بود  
> بی شک برتر میشدم




کنکور زبان بده خب.

----------


## A.Z

> 1-خوبـه!برنامه خیلی خوبیه اگه بتونی برسونیش...
> 2-اگه خوب کار کرده باشی 1.7ماه کاملاً برای جمع بندی,بسته بندی,...کافیه!شک نکن


@
ببخشید,مثل اینکه اشتباه متوجه شدم... 
فکر کردم منظورتون از 4درس فیزیک پیش تکمیل،پیش 1 بود! خب الان شما میخواید پیش 2 رو بخونید و پیش 1 فیزیک رو بذارید برای بعد عید؟!!اصلاً درست نیست!مگر اینکه شرایط شما خاص باشه؛مثلاً تو تابستون "1" رو کار کرده باشین...در غیر اینصورت اصلاً نمیشه...فصل های 5,6,7,8 تقریباً جزو مباحث حفظی تر هستند نسبت به پیش1 و خیلی راحت تر میشه اونا رو جمع کرد و بست!درسته که امسال سوالای به نسبت سختی دادن از این قسمت ولی به هرحال حرکت و دینامیک مباحثی نیستند که شما بتونی تو 1,2ماه اونارو خوب ببندی!
درمورد زیست هم باید بگم اگه بتونی قبل از عید یه نیم نگاه روی فصل شارش بندازی و یکم روش کار کنی خیلی خوبه!اگه هم نتونستی فعلاً همون پیش1 و...رو خوب کار بکن برای شارش بعد عید وقت هست...چون پیش 2 فقط شارش رو داره.بقیه فصول کاملاً حفظی هستند...
بخش نور هندسی و....فیزیک1 رو هم بنظرم بهتره قبل از عید کارکنی...
موفق باشی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## roshana

> roshana
> ببخشید,مثل اینکه اشتباه متوجه شدم... 
> فکر کردم منظورتون از 4درس فیزیک پیش تکمیل،پیش 1 بود! خب الان شما میخواید پیش 2 رو بخونید و پیش 1 فیزیک رو بذارید برای بعد عید؟!!اصلاً درست نیست!مگر اینکه شرایط شما خاص باشه؛مثلاً تو تابستون "1" رو کار کرده باشین...در غیر اینصورت اصلاً نمیشه...فصل های 5,6,7,8 تقریباً جزو مباحث حفظی تر هستند نسبت به پیش1 و خیلی راحت تر میشه اونا رو جمع کرد و بست!درسته که امسال سوالای به نسبت سختی دادن از این قسمت ولی به هرحال حرکت و دینامیک مباحثی نیستند که شما بتونی تو 1,2ماه اونارو خوب ببندی!
> درمورد زیست هم باید بگم اگه بتونی قبل از عید یه نیم نگاه روی فصل شارش بندازی و یکم روش کار کنی خیلی خوبه!اگه هم نتونستی فعلاً همون پیش1 و...رو خوب کار بکن برای شارش بعد عید وقت هست...چون پیش 2 فقط شارش رو داره.بقیه فصول کاملاً حفظی هستند...
> بخش نور هندسی و....فیزیک1 رو هم بنظرم بهتره قبل از عید کارکنی...
> موفق باشی


پیش 1 فیزیک رو قبلا خوندم و تست زدم پارسال ولی خب فراموشم شده  :Yahoo (2): 
زیست شارش رو میخونم  :Yahoo (1):  تصمیم گرفتم به جای 5 فصل،8 فصلش رو بخونم !!
و نور هندسی رو حذف کردم :/ تورو خدا نپرسید چرا  :Yahoo (4):  بهش میرسم مغزم هنگ میکنه 

ممنونم

----------

